# chestnut gelding 16h ex ireland info wanted



## luckyoldme (2 December 2010)

ive been toying with the idea of doing this for a while. I purchased this horse from a dealer who has been mentioned on here a few times. the horse and passport do not match.  We know him as chester but i very much doubt his previous owner did. He can only be aged approx but he is about 16 give or take. He has a collapsed larynx and may have had a tie back done at some time..although this is not proven. He has an upside down v shaped scar on his rear off side canon. His only marking is a tiny snip on his nose which is hardly noticable in the summer. Personality wise he is noticably quiet vocally. As in he very rarely neighs... Not evan that contented little nicker when you give him his feed. I think one of the only true facts i was given was that he came over frome ireland winter 2008/2009. He may have gone through york or carlisle sales. He has a good sound temperment but was definately a working horse and not a pet. One of his endearing traits is touching my feet while we are out riding... im quite a casual rider and we stop along the way to chat to folk... chester usually nudges my feet with his nose to tell me to get a move on. I cant get the photos from my profile to this post so can you have a look at the pictures there. Any info would be appreciated and thankyou for getting this far!!


----------



## luckyoldme (2 December 2010)

I really should have said that i have no complaints with this daft horse and we are very happy together... mostly on his terms.


----------



## pixi (6 December 2010)

have you hade a vet scan him for chip as i could lead to his original passport


----------



## luckyoldme (7 December 2010)

Yes ,,, no chip although he is chipped now. My instinct is that he has done a fair bit for an owner who might be delighted to see the style he very quickly became accustomed too! I think its a problem too that he has practicly no markings.


----------



## pixi (7 December 2010)

ye looked at you pics hes very chestnut ,but n markins,try a add on dundeal ire,its a web site n its free also put a pic on mersey horse,very suprised he wasnt previously chipped


----------



## luckyoldme (7 December 2010)

thankyou pixie i will have a look on the websites. with reference to microchp you know i must be really dim! Its just clicked chester has white hairs growing right beside where his new chip was put in.. i have heard of dealers removing them so this might be a possibility?


----------



## pixi (8 December 2010)

luckyoldme said:



			thankyou pixie i will have a look on the websites. with reference to microchp you know i must be really dim! Its just clicked chester has white hairs growing right beside where his new chip was put in.. i have heard of dealers removing them so this might be a possibility?
		
Click to expand...

white hairs usally only grow on damaged skin its not hard to remove a chip just scan it 65.00 for a scanner, local anisphetin ,then they just dig them out .,hes not on the stolen register ive looked so no worries there ,


----------



## JessandCharlie (8 December 2010)

It's scary though, isn't it, that it's so easy to change a horse's identity. Glad he's found you now  Sure he will be very happy!


----------



## luckyoldme (8 December 2010)

JessandCharlie said:



			It's scary though, isn't it, that it's so easy to change a horse's identity. Glad he's found you now  Sure he will be very happy!
		
Click to expand...

Oh thankyou... he has been with us for nearly two years and we have to keep him now. My horse hating bloke fell hook line and sinker for him and he is everything i ever wanted!!! 

I did check the stolen register when i first realised the extent of the rip off. I never really thought about the micro chip thing till pixi said it was odd that he hadnt been chipped. However ive had two good years with him and hopefully many more to come!!!


----------



## luckyoldme (8 December 2010)

http://


----------



## luckyoldme (15 December 2010)

just to bump now that i can work the picture thing
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## luckyoldme (15 December 2010)




----------

